# leaking oil... help



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

yo guys i got a 99.5 jetta, 2.0 and it is leaking oil right above where the oilfilter screws into. im pretty sure its a gasket or Oring of some sort. just dont know exactly cuz i havent had this problem with previous DUBS. can somebody help me out?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah that can be pretty common, especially if you've made a switch from conventional to synthetic oil. Now getting it out and replacing the o-rings behind it can be a "FUN" task especially with front end still intact.


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

ok so i know what it is. what do u think im gonna need to tackle this thing, cuz i have my tools at one crib and my car at another, i know im gonna have to take off the oilcooler so do i have to take off the feed lines first or can they stay on?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright Im having trouble following along. You first stated that your oil filter housing was leaking, but now you're saying you have to take your oil cooler off. It would be nice to see a pic of whats going on.


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

ok man let me get a pic... gimme a few gonna do it now, brb


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

so i couldnt figure out how to post a pic but heres the link
http://img13.imageshack.us/img...3.jpg


_Modified by mikey suddz at 10:25 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (mikey suddz)*

anyone???


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, thats your oil cooler pretty simple repair when you get it out. There are two O-rings, one on the front another behind.


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

yea man just did it pretty easy fix.. i had no problem at all.. ****s not usaly that simple of a fix.. thanks man..


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

one more thing to try is when the filter is off make sure the threaded shaft the filter screws onto is screwed into the block enough and the nut under the oil cooler is tightened up enough. besides that all u can do is the gaskets. my oil cooler had loosened up in the past.


----------



## mikey suddz (Feb 7, 2010)

"one more thing to try is when the filter is off make sure the threaded shaft the filter screws onto is screwed into the block enough and the nut under the oil cooler is tightened up enough. besides that all u can do is the gaskets. my oil cooler had loosened up in the past." thanks for the info man


----------

